# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 > 1969 Ads >  1969 Ads:  Republicans to Simons

## Pete



----------


## UncleCyrus

Ruedy's Auto Shop is still in business although now at 12 NE 3rd.  They take good care of our family cars.

----------

